# Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 300 Mosfet Amp Amplifier ONLY 2 CHANNELS WORK



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 300 MOSFET Amp Amplifier Only 2 Channels Work | eBay


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Free bump! Seeing this made me lol as I just *FOUND* my old POWER300 in my closet under a BUNCH of crap (I thought I sold it over a decade ago!!!). I was pleasantly surprised.

A GREAT amp - and yours probably an easy fix for an experienced tech...


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Randyman... said:


> A GREAT amp - and yours probably an easy fix for an experienced tech...


Yeah I agree because somebody would have to know the value of each burned resistor and it looks like up to 11 of them went bad, but is it possible to just copy the ones on the 2 good channels? Just a thought. :idea3:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah just copy and paste, that's how a majority of amplifiers are designed. 
would buy it to fix it but not enough room for profit (after components and labor put into it) .


GLWS.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Yeah just copy and paste, that's how a majority of amplifiers are designed.
> would buy it to fix it but not enough room for profit (after components and labor put into it) .
> 
> 
> GLWS.


Figured since it's a 4 channel the 2 good channels would have identical resistors as the 2 bad channels.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

mizatt32 said:


> Figured since it's a 4 channel the 2 good channels would have identical resistors as the 2 bad channels.


Yes it does help, because you can copy and paste...most/majority of the amps are designed like that. I don't know how much these go for when working, I've only seen a few 1000 on Ebay and those went for 400-700 depending on both cosmetic and function condition.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Yes it does help, because you can copy and paste...most/majority of the amps are designed like that. I don't know how much these go for when working, I've only seen a few 1000 on Ebay and those went for 400-700 depending on both cosmetic and function condition.


OIC I thought you were being facetious lol, meaning that it's harder than just copying the 2 good channels resistors, my bad. Thanks for the GLWS's :beerchug:


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

meant to put best offer on this amp....ooooooops :dunce2:


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Relisted at $185 or best offer :listenup:

Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 300 MOSFET Amp Amplifier Only 2 Channels Work | eBay


----------



## BADZ69 (May 29, 2011)

I would have it fixed first then clean it up and sell it for bit more. FYI

You will be lucky even to get 185.00 for it with its condition (2 channels)


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

BADZ69 said:


> I would have it fixed first then clean it up and sell it for bit more. FYI
> 
> You will be lucky even to get 185.00 for it with its condition (2 channels)


Amp sold for $170 shipped.


----------

